# What if I recover my valance



## Minak (Jan 29, 2007)

I am the one with all the challenges of different colors in my living room. See post titled Living room colors-Yellow, White, Sage or Taupe 
for pictures of my living room.

Somebody suggested just to recover the valance. I didn't think there was a way to do it. So I am posing this question to all of you out there, who are much more creative then I could ever imagine to be. What creative way could I cover this valance that it is still usable but somehow the colors change so I have more options of wall paint - like gold yellow or something warm.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## diylady (Mar 7, 2007)

those are swag and jabots...unfortunately you can not recover them...you would have to start all over...by the way the person who did them did a beautiful job...can you use them in another room?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

How is the lining on the underside?

I cannot tell from the picture but if its a satiny, shiny sort of lining, then that would give you a neutral colour to work with by turning them around?


----------



## diylady (Mar 7, 2007)

Good idea yummy. Then put some trim on the bottom to dress it up


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I might have been the one to suggest a valance or cornice board. 

The DIY websites are loaded with ideas and instructions for constructing/making them. There are many ideas and suggestions, and most do not seem to be very expensive. Some even use velcro tape so that the fabric can be changed out depending upon the seasons.

I agree with DIY Lady about using in another room, but I thought the painters ruined them.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

We need a decorator in here. 

The valance could be a valuable piece for a decorating idea. Mounted on a wall to frame a faux window? Over a bed with a picture or mural? Something along those lines?


----------



## Minak (Jan 29, 2007)

*Pink Valance*

Now you can see the pink valance against the gold wall. Not too attractive plus the painter kind of ruined the valance. I could have it steamed and fix it but doesn't the pink not go with the wall?


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

This is one of those instances where a decorating forum would be helpful. 

I'm in agreement with joewho. If you want to keep the valance, have it cleaned and use it in a different part of the house. Then either have another valance made that coordinates with the wall color and the other colors in your room, or build and cover a cornice board.

ps I'm getting rid of the custom valances in my house, too. They date the house' I'm going to build and cover the cornice boards myself. 

IMHO, unless someone has a very high-end, formal space, the swags and jabots seem old-fashioned.


----------



## truckerwoman48 (Jul 7, 2007)

Dated, dated, dated, though there are probably still folks who are dying to have them. Why don't you just rip the fabric off, leaving the base framework that fits the window, get your staplegun and some terrific fabric and make no-sew cornices/pelmets ? REALLY simple. I make them from scratch, but I find them tossed in the trash and salvage and save in my storages. This salvage habit has saved tons of work. I just did a window for a client in Phoenix from the trash. I had built an upholstered headboard and mounted it to the wall and the room just needed more and his only window was - shall we say not very generous. So I found this great long cornice board on the curb 2 streets over, stripped it, foam padded it and covered with the very same fabric, then hung drapery panels to the left and right, making the window look nice and wide. When I get back next, I will do a sheer in the center, but he was afraid of it and I let him get used to the window as it is - the sheer can come later. If you want more than a simple padded cornice board, you can staple a ruffle or box pleat under it at the edge, made from fabric folded in half and ironed - no sew. Add trim to the folded edge or the junction of upholstered board and ruffle - or both.


----------



## HomeDec (May 24, 2010)

*Blend in...*

Hi,

I am an interior decorator and I have several suggestions for you.

These valances come stapled to the box on which they are attached, am I right? If so, then you are pretty much done re-covering them with a different fabric. However, I have good news for you. In any craft store, you will find different colored accents for draperies such as golen strings, or tassles. Depending on your wall accessories, I would suggest get some tassles or even simple simple string in the color of your choice and hang them from your valance. Start from the ver top and hand them along the pleaded cascades. Also, to tie up the pinkish color with your wall color, you way want to add some wall accessories blending the ponk and satin look of your valance. You can also add some little decorative pillows, which are really inexpensive to make, to your sofa and furniture in the living room. 

These are just few ideas. It is really difficult to advise in writing, but I hope this helps.


----------

